# p0321 code 06 jetta.



## nukinfutz (Feb 25, 2008)

so I did use the search function on here and on google just to put that out there first.. the only info ive found is from a 99 jetta that says that the p0321 code is a cam position sensor or a engine speed sensor... unsure if that applies to this car,

This is my girlfriends car has 42k miles and has an issue when driving. The car basically shuts off on her when she has the a/c on full and is accelerating... shes not a crazy driver so not hard acceleration and it happends randomly. the car dies and the battery light comes on. she has to pull over turn the key off and wait a minute and then try and start the car again. then it works fine... this has happened three times since about 1.5 weeks ago. today the car started running funny and a check engine light came on. I scanned it and the code that came out was the p0321..... any ideas? does it need the cam position sensor replaced? 
thanks for the help


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

dont know that code off hand, but those symptoms would indicate a bad cam sensor. the car will start because it still has the crank sensor, but will die under load because the computer can't see the full demand.


----------



## MvP20vT (Dec 18, 2006)

*P0321-2.5L JETTA - - bring question back - -*

girlfriend has a 2007 Jetta 2.5. randomly shut off at a red light last week. took a bit to get it going again, then did same thing the other day. check engine light came on and stored a p0321 code ignition/distributor engine speed input circuit range/performance.

through google and the threads here, led me to the crank/rpm sensor underneath. went to check the connector, and come to find out, the prev owner/mechanic must've had an issue w/ this before, because the connectors were gone, and the wires were spliced together with some crimp connectors.

I purchased new sensor (G28/rpm sensor) from VW, a new connector and wires for the engine harness side, and found a wiring diagram to mach the pin #s with the wire colors. Wired it all together.....and same thing!!

took a while to start (would just crank) now starts right up but after maybe 20-30 seconds, starts to sputter, then stalls out.

if I unplug this connection, it will put itself into EPC (limp) mode, and the car will actually drive and idle fine, but won't rev over 3,000 rpm. so i can drive it like that for time being, but is it possible I should be looking at another sensor? or re-visit the wiring colors/connections?

please help! at my wits end!!


----------

